# MacDonald Spey Valley Scotland



## hvsteve1 (Jun 14, 2016)

I'm thinking of a getaway to this resort during my stay in Scotland and Ireland.

II lists it as Spey Valley Country Club (DAL) and Spey Valley Chalets (DAC).  Reviews on various sites indicate one is nicer and more modern than the other, but never seem to specify which ones they were at.  Does anyone know the differences?


----------



## tedk (Jun 23, 2016)

In RCI it is resort number 1848 for Spey Valley Golf & Country Club [was Dalfaber] the other is resort number 3845 for Craigellachie Chalets, both are next to each other separated by a golf course.
 Spey valley is the better part which has 1,2, or 3 bedroom apartments, they are about a ten minute walk from Aviemore centre.


----------

